# Best wash mitt



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Time to buy a new wash mitt. Any thoughts on best ones out there


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I use a dooka washpad and wouldn't have anything else


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I recently bought a Klin Korea Dual Wash Mitt after reading reviews on here. I’m yet to try but seems good quality.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Personal choice, you will get pretty much a different answer from everybody. 

I prefer a pad to a mitt as I find them easier to handle. I have also stopped using wool after being given an Adams pad which was white and showed up just how much dirt was left in it after even extensive rinsing. Also things like the Adams pad and the Dooka hold masses of water and shampoo, which is good when you are applying it to the car, but not so good when you come to rinse it out in your second bucket. 

Currently using a micro fibre mitt (as a pad) and have also ordered the new Detailed online mf pad. I have also abandoned my second bucket and instead use running water to rinse the pad before picking up more shampoo.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I prefer something to hold onto, so currently use an Incredisponge which is nice, but doesn't seem to lather up as some others.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Merc5152 said:


> Time to buy a new wash mitt. Any thoughts on best ones out there


You're just going to get ... "I use".... been asked a million times.
All you will need more likely in Prewash-washing or Tools section.:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

klin korea wash pad https://www.thedetailingbooth.co.uk/klin-korea-wash-pad-306-p.asp


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Also, if you venture onto youtube, Jon from Forensic Detailing Channel did a review of washmit/ washpads which is worth a look as it is completely impartial.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooooh, popcorn time.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Having used a few and bought the dooka I’m really happy with it :thumb:


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

https://countydetailingsupplies.co.uk/shop/flexipads-merino-super-soft-lambskin-wash-square/


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I’ve used countydetailing supplies and the service was excellent.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

muzzer said:


> Also, if you venture onto youtube, Jon from Forensic Detailing Channel did a review of washmit/ washpads which is worth a look as it is completely impartial.


Jon recommended some cheap ones form Amazon. I tried one and was so impressed that I bought a load more. They glide over the paint easier than other mitts I've used and also she'd the dirt into my bucket better unlike microfibre which seems to keep hold of the dirt.

Have a look!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Jon recommended some cheap ones form Amazon. I tried one and was so impressed that I bought a load more. They glide over the paint easier than other mitts I've used and also she'd the dirt into my bucket better unlike microfibre which seems to keep hold of the dirt.
> 
> Have a look!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to the ones you ordered ?

Might help the OP or anyone else interested :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Detailed Online have just released one, less than £10 delivered. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

My Raceglaze lambswool is still going strong after 200 washes - now you can pass the popcorn....


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

My favorites are Dodo-Juice Wookie if you want natural wool, or Microfiber Madness if you want MF at the moment... Pros and cons to both. 

- Steampunk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Here are the ones Jon recommends:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HENGSONG-C...hengsong+wash&qid=1555220074&s=gateway&sr=8-4

I bought ten back in 2017 thinking they won't last long, I use one for the wheels and one for the lower portions of the car and they are still going strong, so I have eight spare :lol:

Everything else I use a microfibre madness incredipad and it is brilliant.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

bluechimp said:


> Here are the ones Jon recommends:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HENGSONG-C...hengsong+wash&qid=1555220074&s=gateway&sr=8-4
> 
> ...


You get them for half the price on Aliexpress, I have bought from servel diffrent 
stores on ali,and they have been the same ,eccept for the color.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

If you buy the ten pack they're cheaper. Also I have an account with Amazon, so it's just easier.

I really like them. I use one for the lower portions of the car, but once my other mitt dies I'll use another for the top half of the car as well. I just need to figure out a way of differentiating one from the other!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> If you buy the ten pack they're cheaper. Also I have an account with Amazon, so it's just easier.
> 
> I really like them. I use one for the lower portions of the car, but once my other mitt dies I'll use another for the top half of the car as well. I just need to figure out a way of differentiating one from the other!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Found these on Amazon.es and 10ea for €13 Inc shipping.
If they are not quite up to expectable standard for panels, they will still have use elsewhere. No brainer really:thumb:


----------

